# 8 Lüfter im Fractal Define 7



## MarcusBerlin (23. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

mittlerweile bin ich soweit, dass ich die einzelnen Komponenten für Meinen Selbstbau-Silent-Rechner bestellt habe. Ich möchte ein möglichst leises (aber luftgekühltes!) System haben. Der Vision ist, dass möglichst viele Lüfter mit möglichst niedriger Drehzahl für ausreichenden Airflow sorgen. 

1. Die Komponenten: 

Das Define 7 kann 9 Lüfter unterbringen - insgesamt acht möchte ich verbauen. Alle acht Lüfter sind von be quiet SW 3. 
Das Mainboard hat 3 PWM-Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter. Das Gehäuse selbst hat einen Lüfterhub mit ebenfalls 3 PWM-Anschlüssen. 
Zudem habe ich vorsorglich 2 Y-Verteiler bestellt, die jeweils 3:1 Lüfter versorgen können. 


2. Die geplante Verteilung der Lüfter:

1x hinten (Luft raus)
3x oben (Luft raus)
3x vorn (Luft rein)
1x unten (Luft rein)


3. Wie sollte ich die Lüfter am Besten zusammenschließen ? 

Einen Teil muss ich ja eh direkt ans Mainboard klemmen. Vielleicht so: 

- alle Lüfter die raus blasen an den Gehäuse-Hub und den Hub dann selbst an einen PWM-Mainboard-Anschluss
- alle Lüfter die rein blasen sollen direkt ans Mainboard an die verbleibenden beiden PWM-Anschlüsse

oder: 

- noch ein Y-Adapter besorgen und alles an den Hub und dann von dort ans Mainboard ?

oder:

- den Hub gar nicht verwenden und einen Y-Adapter besorgen und die Lüfter direkt an die 3 PWM-Mainboardanschlüsse stecken ?


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2020)

Welche Komponenten möchtest du denn kühlen,
einen Atomreaktor?


----------



## MarcusBerlin (23. April 2020)

Ich will es möglichst leise haben. Wenn die Lüfter nur mitpaar hundert Umdrehungen laufen, bin ich glücklich.


----------



## ursmii (23. April 2020)

unwissend welches system du kühlen willst und was dann darauf laufen soll, mal meine version (komponenten in der signatur):

im phanteks enthoo 719 werkeln 5 lüfter

- 3 x arctic bionix p140 (alle rein) davon
-- top:      gesteuert durch die CPU-temp
-- mitte:  temp der GraKa slot1
-- unten: temp der GraKa slot2

- 1 x noctua chromax nf-a140 pwm am boden rein, gesteuert durch die case-temp min 500rpm
- 1 x noctua chromax nf-a140 pwm hinten raus gesteuert durch die CPUtemp min 600rpm

das system hat positiven luftdruck, d..h. durch die deckenöffnung und die entfernten slotbleche strömt bei jeder einstellung auch luft raus.

da ich momentan mit allem falte (ist auch eine einladung an dich ) ist es natürlich nicht mehr ruhig sondern es ist eher eine mittlere bise.
wenn jedoch alles im idle ist oder YT oder office, dann ist das system unhörbar

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcusBerlin (23. April 2020)

Danke für die Vorstellung Deines System. 

Die drei Arctic sind dann vorn drin, stehen also senkrecht ? Ich habe etwas Sorge, dass ich mit den Lüftern, die ich oben platzieren wollte, Wieder zu viel kühle Luft hinaus pumpe. Also lasse ich die oberen eher langsamer drehen. Ist das sinnvoll ? 

Meine Idee ist, dass ich von unten einfach kontinuierlich frische Zuluft in das Gehäuse gebe, dadurch müsste die Graka entlastet werden (eine 2080 Super). 

Auf den kleinen Rayzen 3700 kommt auch ein Dark Rock pro 4... 

Was meintest Du mit dem letztem Absatz (erster Satz...) ?


----------



## drgiga (23. April 2020)

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass zuviele Lüfter auch den Airflow verschlechtern können. Habe bei mir auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass (bei mir 2 Lüfter vorne, 1 hinten 3 auf Radiator oben) der eine Lüfter unten den Luftstrom so verwirbelt hat, das die Luft nicht richtig durchziehen konnte. Es ist ja ne unterschiedliche Philosophie, ob Überdruck, Unterdruck usw. Das muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich habe bei mir auch die Zwei vorne einer hinten und die Wakü-Lüfter oben ich selbst fahre ganz gut damit. Unten habe ich wieder abmontiert. Man muss aber auch sagen das mein Gehäuse als Big Tower sehr groß ist. Sowas hat natürlich auch ein Einfluss. Bei mir liegt der Fokus ebenfalls auf absolute Gesräuschlosigkeit, desswegen kann ich dein Ansatzt vollkommen verstehen, wenn mans richtig macht finde ichs echt ne gute Idee.


----------



## MarcusBerlin (23. April 2020)

Okay, ich habe mir schon gedacht (und mich drauf eingestellt), dass ich da sehr viel ausprobieren werde. Kann ja auch Spaß machen. Wenn ich am Ende Lüfter übrig habe, ist das erstmal kein Drama.

Dennoch ganz konkret: Lüfter lieber direkt ans Mainboard ? Da habe ich doch eher mehr Spielraum, oder ? Einige werde ich ja mit nem y-Kabel zusammen bringen. Dann könnte ich ggf. den Hub vom Gehäusr außen vor lassen.


----------



## ursmii (23. April 2020)

MarcusBerlin schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorstellung Deines System.
> 
> Die drei Arctic sind dann vorn drin, stehen also senkrecht ? Ich habe etwas Sorge, dass ich mit den Lüftern, die ich oben platzieren wollte, Wieder zu viel kühle Luft hinaus pumpe. Also lasse ich die oberen eher langsamer drehen. Ist das sinnvoll ?
> Meine Idee ist, dass ich von unten einfach kontinuierlich frische Zuluft in das Gehäuse gebe, dadurch müsste die Graka entlastet werden (eine 2080 Super).
> ...



vorne klar die sind in der offenen, nur mit filter versehenen front
oben hab ich keine und da ist auch der filter nicht drin. es macht ja keinen sinn rausdrückende luft zu bremsen. auch sind 2/3 mit karton abgedeckt, dass kühle frischluft bis zum cpu-kühler gelangt und nicht gleich oben abhaut.
fan im deckel machen imho nur bei radiatoren sinn, sonst sollte die luft möglichst quer durchs gehäuse ziehen.
durchs entfernen der slotblenden geht ein teil der luft an den GraKas vorbei und hinten raus, ohne auch noch die oberen komponenten zu erwärmen.

und mit dem falten spielte ich auf Folding@home an, daher laufen alle komponenten unter volllast


----------



## facehugger (24. April 2020)

8 Lüfter sind Quatsch, soll dat Dingens abheben... Ich würde allenfalls noch einen weiteren Lüfter (ausblasend) im Define 7 unterbringen. Das reicht allemal aus um auch ein potentes System ausreichend und leise zu kühlen. Ich nutze diese Konfiguration in meinem Fractal R2 Arc und hatte selbst im Sommer nie Temperaturprobleme bei recht geringer Lautstärke. Meine 4 Enermax Apollish laufen dabei mit 600 rpm. Das ist nicht lautlos aber schon sehr leise.

Gruß


----------



## Zinured (24. April 2020)

Ich selber hab ein silent Rechner mit Define r5.
Verbaut sind 2 lüfter vorne 1 am Heck alle von  be quiet silent.
Eine msi rtx 2070 super gaming x.
Ein brocken 2 pcgh Edition und ein dark power pro Netzteil von be quiet.
Im Windows Betrieb höre ich nichts und im gaming vllt die Graka.
Temperaturen sind um die  40 Grad.

8 lüfter sind sinnlos für silent.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

MarcusBerlin schrieb:


> Ich will es möglichst leise haben. Wenn die Lüfter nur mitpaar hundert Umdrehungen laufen, bin ich glücklich.



Bau vorne zwei und hinten einen rein und fertig. 
8 Lüfter brauchst du nicht und das wird auch nicht leiser.


----------



## mwimmer0 (24. April 2020)

8 Lüfter sind schon sehr viel.

Hier ist ein Link zu vielen getesteten Lüfterkonstellationen, schau Dir am besten das mal an.

Der perfekte Airflow - Hardware-Helden


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. April 2020)

benchrun 
2x anno1800 benchmark (dx11) + 10min cooldown


das beste ergebnis war dieses setting hier. 7 lüfter, wobei die 2 VORNE OBEN und VORNE MITTE sehr langsam drehen sollen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einstellungen für 7x PWM 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lüfter 8 UNTEN wäre selbstverständlich kompletter nonsense, da es das airflow zu 100% ruiniert


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. April 2020)

Den meisten Rednern vor mir schließe ich mich an.
8 Lüfter sind nicht besser, sondern schlechter. Es wurden bereits die Luftverwirbelungen angesprochen (dadurch ist der Lüfter unten Blödsinn). Der Lüfter vorne oben ist auch dämlich weil dort keine warmen Komponenten sitzen. Du ziehst also in den meisten Fällen direkt kalte Luft von vorne wieder nach oben raus.

Mal ganz unabhängig davon hat jeder Lüfter nur ein begrenztes optimales/sehr gutes Drehzahlband und lässt sich gleichzeitig auf eine begrenzte Minimaldrehzahl runterregeln. 
Dadurch kann es sogar sein, dass unter normaler Last 2-3 Lüfter im Bereich der optimalen Drehzahl ein besseres Ergebnis aus Volumenstrom und Lautstärke liefern als 5-6 Lüfter.
Im Idle kannst du bei guten Lüftern mit langsamen Motoren in den Bereich von 200-350 UPM regeln (je nachdem wann ein brauchbarer Volumenstrom einsetzt). In diesem Fall wirst du mit 2-3 Lüftern definitiv leiser sein, als mit 5-6 Lüftern die sich auch nicht weiter herunterregeln lassen.

Mein Vorschlag ist deshalb:
2-3 Lüfter vorne (Philosophiefrage, bei mir sind es im Moment 3, aber auch nur weil die P12 extrem günstig sind und ich immer noch welche übrig habe)
1 Lüfter hinten
und maximal 1 Lüfter hinten oben (wobei der überflüssig sein sollte)

Und investiere das Geld bitte eher in teurere Lüfter, als in mehr Lüfter. Wenn du das Non-Plus Ultra willst, erhältst du für das Geld ohne Probleme 4x Noctua NF-A12 PWM:
Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM ab &euro;'*'29,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du unbedingt eine andere Farbe willst, gehen auch die NF-A14 PWM Chromax: Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap, 140mm ab &euro;'*'24,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativ kannst du hinten einen Noiseblocker E-Loop B14-PS verwenden, zum Ansaugen vorne sind die jedoch nicht geeignet: eloop b14-ps Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Welcher CPU-Kühler ist geplant? Mindestens ein Brocken 3 (alternativ ein NH-D15) darf es durchaus sein. Und wenn du beim Gaming eine halbwegs leise Lautstärke willst, solltest du ein sehr gutes Custom Design kaufen und die Lüfterkennlinie anpassen. Sonst ist der ganze Aufwand umsonst. Wenn du ein stark dämmendes Headset hast, wirst du außer einer lauten GPU sowieso nichts merken.


----------



## MarcusBerlin (25. April 2020)

Okay, vielen dank für die wertvollen Hinweise und Tipps. Ich bin auch ganz froh, dass ihr mich hier so geduldig und fundiert beratet. Nunmehr werde ich zunächst folgendes Probieren:

2x 140mm SW 3 vorn
2x 140mm SW 3 oben (also Mitte und Hinten)
1x 140mm SW2 hinten (eher wegen der Optik, weil weiß/schwarz - ich könnte auch eine SW3 verbauen)

Die drei Positionen würde ich jeweils an einen PWM-Anschluss direkt ans Mainboard packen und entsprechend ansteuern (yKabel habe ich). 

Auf der CPU kommt ein Dark Rock pro 4. 

Ich hatte auch lange über Noctua nachgedacht. Wahrscheinlich ist das mit den Lüftern in dieser Preisklasse mit der Qualität dann doch ziemlich ähnlich und eher eine Frage des Geschmacks. 

Passt denn meine Idee von oben gut ?


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

Kann man schon machen, muß man aber nicht. 

Zwei langsam drehende Lüfter vorne rein,
hinten ein schneller drehender Lüfter raus,

und fertisch das Ding ...


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2020)

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung (wird aber auch von PCGH Tests untermauert ).

Noctua NF-A12x25  >  Noiseblocker/Phobya eloops  >  Arctic P12/P14  >  be quiet! Silent Wings 3

Ein Reinfall wird das natürlich nicht, aber ich weis nicht ob ich die Silent Wings 3 angesichts ihres Preises noch kaufen würde.


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

Jo, die kann man alle empfehlen


----------



## facehugger (25. April 2020)

Ich würd die hier nehmen:

Arctic P14 PWM schwarz ab &euro;' '6,26 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic F14 PWM ab &euro;' '5,04 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

alles andere ist in meinen Augen Geldschneiderei und Markentreue/Labelfanatismus Aber das muss j(natürlich) jeder selbst wissen...

Gruß


----------



## Zinured (25. April 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Meine ganz persönliche Meinung (wird aber auch von PCGH Tests untermauert ).
> 
> Noctua NF-A12x25  >  Noiseblocker/Phobya eloops  >  Arctic P12/P14  >  be quiet! Silent Wings 3
> 
> Ein Reinfall wird das natürlich nicht, aber ich weis nicht ob ich die Silent Wings 3 angesichts ihres Preises noch kaufen würde.



wieso was ist mit den silent wings3?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (25. April 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> alles andere ist in meinen Augen Geldschneiderei und Markentreue/Labelfanatismus Aber das muss j(natürlich) jeder selbst wissen...



Gewagte These von einem mit EVGA GTX 1080 FTW im Rechner,bei der GPU kann mehr sparen.


----------



## claster17 (25. April 2020)

Ich sehe keinen Grund, die Fractal-Lüfter zu ersetzen. Die sind gar nicht mal schlecht.



Zinured schrieb:


> wieso was ist mit den silent wings3?



Falsch eingesetzt, d.h. in restriktiven Gehäusefronten oder auf Radiatoren, machen sie nur viel Radau und bewegen kaum Luft. Um sie nützlich zu machen, muss der offene Rahmen mit z.B. einer abdichtenden Montageplatte oder Klebeband kompensiert werden. Deshalb sind lustigerweise gerade die bequiet-Lüfter am wenigsten für bequiet-Gehäuse geeignet.
Die drei SW3, die bei meinem Gehäuse dabei waren, haben außerdem eine nervig brummende Tonart, die weder meine eLoop noch meine NF-A14 aufweisen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. April 2020)

Die Silent Wings 3 sind überbewertete Lüfter mit schöner Optik zum hohen Preis.
Die Lüfter sind sicherlich gut, haben aber in Tests gegenüber den sehr guten Produkten von Noctua und Noiseblocker (E-Loop) klar das Nachsehen.
Das bestätigt auch die PCGH-Übersicht (oder z.B. die Testergebnisse von Hardwareluxx).
Wenn man hingegen mit der Performance der Silent Wings 3 zufrieden ist, kann man auch Geld sparen und die Arctic P12/P14 nehmen.
Die P12/P14 haben zwar nur ein Sleeve-Gleitlager (ein vollwertiges hydrodynamisches ist es nicht), das hält aber meist trotzdem weit über 10.000 Betriebsstunden und die Silent Wings 3 sind wälzgelagert, da ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit nicht allzu viel besser (die Frühausfälle sind in der Regel sogar höher).

Allgemein schreitet auch die Lüftertechnik weiter voran. Vor einigen Jahren waren die E-Loop im ausblasenden Betrieb das Maß aller Dinge. Jetzt hat Noctua mit dem NF-A12x25 PWM die Speerspitze am Markt. In einigen Jahren kommen hoffentlich die ersten Lüfter mit ANC (wird garantiert teuer). 

Deshalb als Zusammenfassung:
P/L: P12/P14, wer präziser regeln will und etwas mehr ausgibt gönnt sich die Lüfter mit PWM.
HighEnd: NF-A12 PWM
Die E-Loop sind weiterhin sehr gute Lüfter (vor allem die B14-PS), können aber im ansaugenden Betrieb durch Mesh / Staubfilter "Schlürfgeräusche" verursachen.


----------



## Zinured (26. April 2020)

hmm ich hab 2 in der front und 1 am heck verbaut.
Gehäuse ist fractail design r5.
alle laufen über pwm und ich hör hier nichts.
die Temperaturen sind auch alle im grünen bereich....

Die Noctua schneiden überall super ab aber die bequiet sind meiner erfahrung nach auch super


----------



## drgiga (26. April 2020)

Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, das Noctua im Vergleich auch noch etwas teurer ist. Sicherlich haben die sich die letzten 2 Jahre an be quiet vorbei an die Spitze gesetzt, aber ich persönlich bin recht zufrieden mit den Silent Wings 3 insofern schließe ich mich da @Zinured an


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2020)

Zinured schrieb:


> wieso was ist mit den silent wings3?



Die genannte Konkurrenz ist entweder besser oder ebenbürtig bei erheblich geringerem Preis. Also raus werfen braucht keiner seine SW3, aber einen Neukauf würde ich mir gut überlegen.


----------



## MarcusBerlin (26. April 2020)

Okay, danke euch für den Input. Eine Produktdiskussion wollte ich nur bedingt anstoßen, dennoch bin ich da auch interessiert (die SW 3 sind bereits bestellt gewesen und lagen mit unter 20 Euro das Stück jetzt auch preislich ganz gut). 

Wichtig wäre mir nochmal das &#8222;wie&#8220;  zu klären. Ist es nach eurer Erfahrung sinnvoll für die Lüfterpositionen (vorn, hinten, oben) jeweils eigene PWM-Anschlüsse des Boards zu nutzen und den Gehäusehub gänzlich weg zu lassen ?


----------



## MarcusBerlin (27. April 2020)

Hat hier keiner einen Tipp ?!


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

MarcusBerlin schrieb:


> Hat hier keiner einen Tipp ?!



Bei dieser üppigen Lüfterbestückung und der (übrigens sinnvollen) Absicht, sie mit niedrigen Umdrehungen laufen zu lassen, ist es nahezu gleichgültig, woher die Lüfter ihren Strom beziehen - so lange die Quelle die U/min nicht hochsetzt.

Wenn die Lüfter mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit laufen sollen, was ich dir nahelege, dann würde ich entweder eine Lüftersteuerung oder zwei oder drei Adapter Molex auf Lüfteranschluss kaufen: solche mit 12 V, falls die Lüfter ab Werk maximal mit wenigen Umdrehungen arbeiten oder mit 7V oder 5V, wenn sie noch weiter reduziert laufen sollen.

Die Boardanschlüsse würde ich (ggf. mit Weichen) nur verwenden, wenn das Board eine sehr präzise konfigurierbare Lüftersteuerung hat oder die Lüfter am Werk eine niedrige Maximalumdrehungszahl aufweisen und das Board einfach nur den Saft liefern soll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2020)

MarcusBerlin schrieb:


> Hat hier keiner einen Tipp ?!


Wieviele Tipps willst Du noch?
Vorn 2, hinten einen Lüfter.
Los jetzt!


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2020)

Für die einblasenden Lüfter würde ich einfach die im Gehäuse integrierte Lüftersteuerung nutzen. Für den ausblasenden Hecklüfter kann man auch die Steuerung übers Mainboard nutzen.


----------



## Zinured (30. April 2020)

Mal eine Frage richtet sich bei euch die Drezahl der Lüfter nach der Temperatur von der CPU oder vom Gehäuse? Wie habt ihr es im bios eingestellt?


----------



## claster17 (30. April 2020)

Bei mir richten sich die Gehäuselüfter nach der Innentemperatur. Dafür hab ich einen Sensor unter dem Kabel des 24pin versteckt.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2020)

Zinured schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage richtet sich bei euch die Drezahl der Lüfter nach der Temperatur von der CPU oder vom Gehäuse? Wie habt ihr es im bios eingestellt?



Je nachdem.

In Setups mit vielen Gehäuselüftern ab 120mm aufwärts lasse ich diese eher auf geringen, fest eingestellten Umdrehungen laufen. Zum Beispiel bei 3 x rein und 3 x raus.

Falls erforderlich, wir schwerpunktmäßig ein Lüfter geregelt, und zwar nach der Temperatur, an der er ansetzen soll. Zum Beispiel lasse ich den rückseitigen Lüfter auch mal nach CPU-Temperatur regeln, weil er ja deren zusätzliche Abwärme durch höhere Drehzahl rausschaffen soll.

In Gehäusen mit wenigen und/oder kleinen Gehäusen wird alles durchgeregelt. So lange es dann leise geht - okay, aber wenn es warm wird, dann müssen die Lüfter eben etwas mehr arbeiten.


----------

